# Bulb fillers



## ragz (Nov 4, 2011)

Can anyone give a down and dirty explanation on bulb fillers?

I recently got a lucite blank from exotics that I think would be awesome for a bulb filler. I get the concept of the silicone sac but what I'm not so sure of is the breather tube. Is the tube better or not and how does the tube work with the feed since there is only one point on the feed to attach the tube and for ink to travel to the nib??


----------

